# Simpson River



## RangerBoy (May 14, 2011)

I went mith my Dad to simpson river going for some catfish. about a twenty minute ride up the river we stopped in a calm part of the river where the current wasnt real bad. Long story short we caught one bass several gogleye,catfish, gar and sun-brim. What really was exciting about this trip though is we caught a sixteen inch sheephead. I was just wondering if it is normal for these fish to swim from brackish to fresh water and survive? :boxing:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

its very normal, they even get land locked in some lakes as well as red fish, tarpon, mullet, and black snappers even snook


----------

